# Crabbing from a yak



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Has anyone done any crabbing from a yak? Had some fun up in Elliott Heads catching/eating Muddies (although from a tinny).

Just wondering about the logistics of crabbing from a yak...


----------



## noboat (Oct 24, 2006)

I don't have a problem as I have the space to put 2 pots on the yak on top of each other. It can get a little wind affrected this way but me yak is super stable.

I bait the pots on the shore then go put them out. I have no problems pulling them up and getting rid of the jennies and undersize bucks. When there is a keeper in there it can get a bit tricky to get him out, so I find it better to paddle to shore. I place the pots in spot where this can be done.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

GDay Dan 
I have been thinking about this for a while. If you get on of the large square traps that stay intact above the water then you just pull up the trap sit it on the back of the yak and when you get back to shore you drop them in the esky.

Sounds easy doesn't it :twisted:

Cheers Dave


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

Hi I have gone crabbing from my kayak a heap of times now, I use two round pots (one slightly larger than the other for easier stacking) which i place on the front of the yak and hold down with a home made elastic strap which clips onto the grab line around the kayak the pots are quite secure and I have never had to adjust them. PIcking them up is easy and I just tie them back down. I never remove the crabs on the water I always hope the fisheries guys would understand but I havent had that problem yet. Lotsa fun and those angry muddies sure make you paddle home faster.
If you need pica get in touch and I will rig it up and take a couple


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Gatesy said:


> 1. You might get a nipper in the privates :shock:


This was my main concern! Although they'd have to be a pretty good shot to get that small a target :lol:



justcrusin32 said:


> GDay Dan
> I have been thinking about this for a while. If you get on of the large square traps that stay intact above the water then you just pull up the trap sit it on the back of the yak and when you get back to shore you drop them in the esky.


Thats pretty much what i was thinking. I've got those rectangle collapsibles, so suit perfectly...


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Scotty Beefs catches mud crabs from his yak. He is on holiday somewhere at the moment. Here's one of his mudcrabs.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

leftieant said:


> I'm assuming that's a childs hand in the photo...
> 
> Ant


That's Scotty Beefs' hand. He is a big guy.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Here is pic of another one of Scotty Beef's crabs. This one got between him and his yak, but his savage guard dog managed to grab it by the throat and stop it doing any damage.


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Thanks for that MEC. Exactly the sort of info I was looking at.

Guess I should be getting my crabbing gear sorted in the near future... Then probably look at learning to handle crabs :roll:

I will be aiming more for the tip straight from pot to esky approach though til I get it down. HA HA


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Goodness gracious me......those crabs are really really big aren't they.
I was sort of thinking, those pincers may possibly be large enough to take off a leg......if you know what I mean. A lot like a .....ummmm. I would rather not say. People at Selicks Beach, Patawalonga,Semaphore and Glenelg, might start getting cross again.

Cheers all Andybear


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

No more fear of detesticulation.








Go crabbing with impunity


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWXJI5FcAAC5fgAASUIGb8i+MuKq///+gMACmwaqfoTTUAAAxqfqJ6Q08oNHqAap5UbTUGRjyoaekAA0GjQ9TQim0hMCaYGpiMTAACYAgA1YJIBuBNq7V1ENxPZFPqIUETSCEZRI+httDxMZHAzlvDDSzf70102QPqqHRblBZB6k+OaCRgsRsYFUW/nBG6U2tp4+VA33zKJIrI7A5ytaBLgg/hZPD0GM4j7UK2gYMdDpA8FsLIgU+PZJJXZRdC4nEgI3mbDmfao1/CRW7Z0jlp/HcQ2sNfYYJ2QRYY4YKStG+Lk0x/F3JFOFCQckjkVw=


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

I'm a relative novice when it comes to crabbing, but I have had some success doing it from the yak for Blue Swimmers. I carry 4 on the back of the Outback, prebait em with mullet, hack it up so it's real juicy and then drop them one by one. I just toss the littlies and jens back and slip the legals down the front of my wetsuit for storage 8) Sometimes your nipples end up bleeding a bit but that's not necessarily a bad thing :evil:

JT


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

i to have thought of crabbing from my yak.....but having been bitten by a muddy know all too well the damage they can inflict  . 
after fighting off the crocs, sharks and jelly fish only to be confronted with an angry muddy is a bit too much......BUT THEY TASTE GOOD 

will have to give it a go.....but i would only deal with them on shore where there is plenty of room to RUN!!!! if necessary :wink:

ATB


----------



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

Don't know what you blokes are all going on about I catch crabs all the time on my kayak, but I reckon as my paddling technique improves it will get better!!!


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

shayned said:


> Don't know what you blokes are all going on about I catch crabs all the time on my kayak, but I reckon as my paddling technique improves it will get better!!!


Are you waggling bits of your body over the sides again to tempt them to bite? :lol:


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

I love catching crabs from the yak!!
This is a new way to make a steamer!!


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

meoldchina said:


> Bloody hell Troppo,
> 
> Will you cut it out - I'm trying to put up some serious photos here and you keep distracting the viewers :evil: :lol:


Sorry, Meoldchina. Actually that bit was a lie as I am not really sorry. I am glad you had sensible and very practical words and pics about crabbing from a yak. Perhaps I can only justify my post by saying it is all about yin and yam. That brings a balance. You do yam (Your Awesome Material) while I do yin (Your Idiotic Material).

PS. Your pics are great.


----------

